# Outbackers Rookie



## Ga.outback (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi all. We've had our 21RS for about 2 years now and love it! My brother in SC wants to buy it, but I told him to go get his own! We've made this one ours by now!
We pull with a 2005 F150, pulls great. Live in Powder Springs, GA. Two older kids, one college, one still in the nest. We love going "campering"! The rallys sound like a blast, and as retired marching band parents, we needed something to fill the void. This sounds perfect! We just missed the rally at Cloudland, came in on Friday of the following week! Rats! Found this site TOO LATE!! Looking forward to the next one! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Ga.outback to the outback family
Glad to have you with us.

Don action


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!! Welcome to yet another Outbacker!!

Congrats! Come here and post often..... sunny


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome, We had a blast at cloudland and look foward to next time,Hope to see you there,dave action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome to outbackers.com action

what took ya so long to find us









darrel


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site Ga Outback

I was late comer also.

No fear, Outbackers.com is here!

action

Ralph


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Ga.outback! action







sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTACKERS, GA.OUTBACK!* action 
Glad to have you in the family!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

action

What they all said............!!!

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Ga.outback.

I'm not to far from you, down here in southeast Alabama. Hope you can make some of the rallies. Just check the forum for Outback Rally and look for Southeastern Rallies. Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ga.outback,

Let me add my humble welcome to you and yours. Enjoy your Outback and Outbackers.com. Glad to have you with us. action









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome








....better late than never.

John


----------



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your TT









Happy happy camping adventures.









Thor


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Howdy and welcome to Outbackers.
Hope you have many happy times in your OB. 
You will find this forum to be of immeasurable help in lots of ways, as well as entertaining. Lots of wise folks on here waiting to help with most anything.

Happy camping









Dallas


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action

Welcome ... I'm sure you will find lots of great OB info here as we have.

Mike


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello fellow outbacker. Looking at the map I see ya all are pretty close to 
Atlanta Motor Speedway. Are ya all race fans? action


----------

